# Income potential of a painting contractor



## Westview

I started my own painting contracting business a few months ago and it’s been going pretty well so far. Lately I’ve been thinking about the potential income of a painting contractor. Are there painting contractors out there that are millionaires or make $300 000 a year after overhead is paid? If so...how big of a crew would they have? I’ve also been comparing income potential of painting to other trades and am wondering if it pays the same. For example, I know electricians charge more per hour/job but maybe they have a lot more over head costs then painting contractors. I have no clue. I guess I want to hear some positive feedback from you guys about success in the painting biz. Cheers.


----------



## Ultimate

Okay I will start. The guy who taught me how to paint. Ran every crew I worked on for the first five + years of my career. Then off and on since when he had his own business from then on. He has been in business in Charlotte for 15 years now. He admits he was fortunate to land a highrise contract and a retirement community contract in Charlotte. Paint purchases by the palette. 

Now he works from 3 to 10 guys depending on the job demand. Residential repaint only in Charlotte's oldest big money neighborhood. He drives a $40,000 truck. His wife drives a Suburban and takes the kids to soccer and stuff like that. Five bedroom four bath house. Has bought and sold every toy you can think of. Travels around the world whenever he feels like it. 

His phone rings a few times a day. He drives, gives a number and typically just gets a okay when can you start in response. I witnessed this last summer when I visited my hometown there for a few months. 

Fifteen years in business. The housing bubble did not affect the doctor's and lawyer's houses he paints. Fifteen years in business. He earned it.


----------



## jacob33

If your in a smaller town you will be hard pressed to make 300,000 a year. Painters can do very well though. I would say 15-20 painters to make 300,000 net profit.


----------



## TJ Paint

I'd say a painter can make anywhere from 5k-1Million /year or so.


----------



## Lambrecht

You are only limited by your own personal drive regardless of your occupation. If you want to be wealthy then make it happen for yourself. We all have our own opinion of what success and " wealth " is.


----------



## NEPS.US

This is gonna be a fun thread!:hammer:


----------



## Ole34

hell you can make a million on Ebay .......... anywhere from 1-1,000,000 per yr if not more painting


----------



## Ole34

deleted post


----------



## CApainter

Westview said:


> I started my own painting contracting business a few months ago and it’s been going pretty well so far. Lately I’ve been thinking about the potential income of a painting contractor. Are there painting contractors out there that are millionaires or make $300 000 a year after overhead is paid? If so...how big of a crew would they have? I’ve also been comparing income potential of painting to other trades and am wondering if it pays the same. For example, I know electricians charge more per hour/job but maybe they have a lot more over head costs then painting contractors. I have no clue. I guess I want to hear some positive feedback from you guys about success in the painting biz. Cheers.


I worked for a small time contractor for eleven years. Thanks to the sacrifice of my own blood, sweat, and tears, he was able to buy a very nice home in an affluent neighborhood, next to like the 9th hole of a golf course. So You can make a real good living as a painting contractor. Good Luck!


----------



## 6126

I am the weathiest person I know. And it all boils down to my 6 yr old son. He is my wealth and the greastest gift GOD could ever give me. With that, I am 100% content. Other than that, I work, my house is payed off and I can pay my bills. To answer the OP question..... I have worked for quite a few painters through out my career who were millionairs at one time or another. Some were wise and others lived way beyond their means and went broke. Personally, I believe nothing comes easy in life. We all make our own way in this world. Its intirely up to what your willing to put into it.


----------



## Florida1

no limit if we all know what we are after


----------



## 6126

By the way, from what I've seem......some of the most succesful also happen to be PDCA members. Might be worth checking into


----------



## RH

Don't think I could ever recommend someone go into painting just for money. I enjoy what I do, look forward to work almost every day, and like running my own business. Wealth has many definitions.
If money is you're only concern - aim higher. A million ain't what it used to be.


----------



## One Coat Coverage

You can make as much money in this business or any other business that you want to. It comes down to choices and decisions. 

But keep in mind that it will not happen over night, you need experience to learn from, you need to make mistakes and pay your dues.


----------



## sagebrush123

I am gonna first say that I am getting my butt to work this morning, as we have been having some rain and I have been just putting around the house, stripping a weathervane in the meantime-

woodland-if I had any tears left to shed this morning(as it rained yesterday) your post killed me with the TRUTH! not that no one else said good stuff.

I have seen both sides of the coin- many paint contractors, living the GRAND life of monitary assets, and also just the opposite-losing it all.

I think any business can be unlimited potential-however I think alot has to do with personal drive and connections...its sometimes who you know.

Linear painting- good luck with your business! If there is one bit of advice I could sprinkle your way, I would say to you just starting out- that if you see some of your own red flags showing up....like not being good/disciplined with billing/bookeeping....get some help...lots of info is free even thru small business associations in each city....or finding a retired bookeeper/tax help. welcome to the forum.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Bought some beer last night and there were two guys in whites there also. They were going on to the cashier about how they just killed a job. Guy pulled out a wad of cash to pay for the beer. The vendor guy was pretty impressed with their business savvy. I was pretty impressed at how much beer they got onto their bicycles.


----------



## Ultimate

This should either be a sticky or a signature for Steve. Only he could get away with such an epiphany on his sig. 



Paint and Hammer said:


> Bought some beer last night and there were two guys in whites there also. They were going on to the cashier about how they just killed a job. Guy pulled out a wad of cash to pay for the beer. The vendor guy was pretty impressed with their business savvy. I was pretty impressed at how much beer they got onto their bicycles.


----------



## RH

Remember not to get your gross sales confused with your own pay too. My biggest year in sales was my worst take home year (2008) The great thing about working for yourself is that no one is holding you back but you. The big question is what lifestyle do you want and how hard are you willing to work for it?


----------



## 6126

researchhound said:


> Don't think I could ever recommend someone go into painting just for money. I enjoy what I do, look forward to work almost every day, and like running my own business. Wealth has many definitions.
> If money is you're only concern - aim higher. A million ain't what it used to be.


 Love your job, and never work another day in your life :yes: 


Paint and Hammer said:


> Bought some beer last night and there were two guys in whites there also. They were going on to the cashier about how they just killed a job. Guy pulled out a wad of cash to pay for the beer. The vendor guy was pretty impressed with their business savvy. I was pretty impressed at how much beer they got onto their bicycles.


Thats funny  They probably havent figured in overhead, etc and seen their "actual" profit :no: If I go by my gross, Im killin it too :yes:


----------



## Wolfgang

If you're a go-getter you can make damn good money. If you're not - there's a lot easier ways to starve.


----------



## daArch

researchhound said:


> Don't think I could ever recommend someone go into painting just for money.


I think that's a good philosophy for any line of work. 

Getting into a vocation JUST for the money is basically a form of prostitution.

If you do not enjoy what you do, you will never be good at it, you will never be content, and you will never make enough money to make it worth it.


----------



## RH

Paint and Hammer said:


> Bought some beer last night and there were two guys in whites there also. They were going on to the cashier about how they just killed a job. Guy pulled out a wad of cash to pay for the beer. The vendor guy was pretty impressed with their business savvy. I was pretty impressed at how much beer they got onto their bicycles.


Can't get the image out of my mind of two guys on bikes - beer under one arm, a ladder under the other. :thumbup1:


----------



## Westview

Thanks for all the advice. Over the past few months, I have began to realise you make way more money owning a business then you do working for someone else. A lot of my friends with university degrees are sitting at around $40 000 - $70 000 per year and would struggle to go beyond that. I live in Ottawa which is primarily made up of government workers. It’s a great stable job with benefits, but most cap out at around $70 000. 
I enjoy painting. I’ve always been the type that likes instant gratification and physical work. Seeing a space change so fast with a coat of paint, gives me that instant gratification feeling.


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> I think that's a good philosophy for any line of work.
> 
> Getting into a vocation JUST for the money is basically a form of prostitution.
> 
> If you do not enjoy what you do, you will never be good at it, you will never be content, and you will never make enough money to make it worth it.


May sound corny but the enthusiasm you have for your work will often be conveyed to your customer and may help you get the job. More than a few times I've been speaking to potential clients and they've said something to the effect, "Boy you really enjoy what you do don't you?" Usually this is said with a tone of amazement.

Think about it - who would you rather have working on your home? Someone who is enthusiastic about what they do, or someone going through the motions and acting like they would rather be anywhere else, doing anything else?

I think the honest statement, "I really enjoy my work.", has closed more deals for me than anything else I could have said.


----------



## RH

Westview said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Over the past few months, I have began to realise you make way more money owning a business then you do working for someone else. A lot of my friends with university degrees are sitting at around $40 000 - $70 000 per year and would struggle to go beyond that. I live in Ottawa which is primarily made up of government workers. It’s a great stable job with benefits, but most cap out at around $70 000.
> I enjoy painting. I’ve always been the type that likes instant gratification and physical work. Seeing a space change so fast with a coat of paint, gives me that instant gratification feeling.


You should be very successful if you remember to put as much attention into the business end as the brush end.


----------



## Westview

researchhound said:


> You should be very successful if you remember to put as much attention into the business end as the brush end.


Thanks.


----------



## One Coat Coverage

Westview said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Over the past few months, I have began to realise you make way more money owning a business then you do working for someone else. A lot of my friends with university degrees are sitting at around $40 000 - $70 000 per year and would struggle to go beyond that. I live in Ottawa which is primarily made up of government workers. It’s a great stable job with benefits, but most cap out at around $70 000.
> I enjoy painting. I’ve always been the type that likes instant gratification and physical work. Seeing a space change so fast with a coat of paint, gives me that instant gratification feeling.


Yeah, sometimes I'm amazed at how little pay a college degree will get you, and then having to climb the corporate ladder to get more. 

Funny, the less ladders you climb yourself, in this business, the more you will make.


----------



## Westview

One Coat Coverage said:


> Yeah, sometimes I'm amazed at how little pay a college degree will get you, and then having to climb the corporate ladder to get more.
> 
> Funny, the less ladders you climb yourself, in this business, the more you will make.


I agree. I spent a lot of time in school and know first hand what my friends from school are making. Climbing corporate ladders goes hand and hand with increased stress and responsibility. The fact is, no matter how many corporate ladders you climb, you will always be an employee and your income will reflect that.


----------



## Westview

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Okay I will start. The guy who taught me how to paint. Ran every crew I worked on for the first five + years of my career. Then off and on since when he had his own business from then on. He has been in business in Charlotte for 15 years now. He admits he was fortunate to land a highrise contract and a retirement community contract in Charlotte. Paint purchases by the palette.
> 
> Now he works from 3 to 10 guys depending on the job demand. Residential repaint only in Charlotte's oldest big money neighborhood. He drives a $40,000 truck. His wife drives a Suburban and takes the kids to soccer and stuff like that. Five bedroom four bath house. Has bought and sold every toy you can think of. Travels around the world whenever he feels like it.
> 
> His phone rings a few times a day. He drives, gives a number and typically just gets a okay when can you start in response. I witnessed this last summer when I visited my hometown there for a few months.
> 
> Fifteen years in business. The housing bubble did not affect the doctor's and lawyer's houses he paints. Fifteen years in business. He earned it.


Sounds like a pretty darn good life to me!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Westview

Woodland said:


> I am the weathiest person I know. And it all boils down to my 6 yr old son. He is my wealth and the greastest gift GOD could ever give me. With that, I am 100% content. Other than that, I work, my house is payed off and I can pay my bills. To answer the OP question..... I have worked for quite a few painters through out my career who were millionairs at one time or another. Some were wise and others lived way beyond their means and went broke. Personally, I believe nothing comes easy in life. We all make our own way in this world. Its intirely up to what your willing to put into it.


Hey Woodland. Great post.


----------



## sir paintalot

The absolute best thing about painting is being your own man. I remember back in around '84 when I went out on my own, I went from 13/hr to 30/hr overnight which was fantastic. Yes it took a while to get used to the uncertainty, but once you stop worrying about that, there is really nothing better than being your own man. I mean you take ALL the credit for your success' and ALL the blame for your failures. So in the end how you manage your business and your life is your call, no body telling you what to do and how to do it. I mean half the fun is figuring it out for yourself! After 27 odd years on my own I can't imagine actually having a boss! I've raised 3 boys, 27, 25, and 22, my flexible schedule allowed me to coach all 3 in various sports which was one of the most rewarding things I've ever done. And all 3 are either in university or working in their chosen field. Painting been berry berry good to me!:thumbup:


----------



## mpminter

sir paintalot said:


> The absolute best thing about painting is being your own man. I remember back in around '84 when I went out on my own, I went from 13/hr to 30/hr overnight which was fantastic. Yes it took a while to get used to the uncertainty, but once you stop worrying about that, there is really nothing better than being your own man. I mean you take ALL the credit for your success and ALL the blame for your failures. So in the end how you manage your business and your life is your call, no body telling you what to do and how to do it. I mean half the fun is figuring it out for yourself! After 27 odd years on my own I can't imagine actually having a boss!:thumbup:


It's kinda weird, but I heartily agree AND disagree with you! I love being my own boss, setting my own schedule and running my own jobs, but I can't take all the credit for my own success. I had another business a few years ago that kind of evaporated when I left for six months to go to boot camp and AIT with the army, and had to start all over again. My first business had been a struggle, and the second was no different. I have to credit my wife for hanging in there through what have been five and a half really tough years, and I have to credit alot of friends and family who encouraged me and sometimes even hired me along the way. I am on a terrific growth curve now, and am really optimistic about the future. Just remember, the Constitution of the United States guarantees equal opportunity, NOT equal results. Work hard, always do your best, learn every day, and KNOW YOUR NUMBERS and you'll do ok.


----------



## PressurePros

I heard a good painter can make like tree fiddy. Not sure if that was in an hour, a day or a week.


----------



## One Coat Coverage

sir paintalot said:


> The absolute best thing about painting is being your own man. I remember back in around '84 when I went out on my own, I went from 13/hr to 30/hr overnight which was fantastic. Yes it took a while to get used to the uncertainty, but once you stop worrying about that, there is really nothing better than being your own man. I mean you take ALL the credit for your success' and ALL the blame for your failures. So in the end how you manage your business and your life is your call, no body telling you what to do and how to do it. I mean half the fun is figuring it out for yourself! After 27 odd years on my own I can't imagine actually having a boss! I've raised 3 boys, 27, 25, and 22, my flexible schedule allowed me to coach all 3 in various sports which was one of the most rewarding things I've ever done. And all 3 are either in university or working in their chosen field. Painting been berry berry good to me!:thumbup:


That's the greatest reward, we have to keep ourselves in check and not take it for granted!


----------



## Westview

One Coat Coverage said:


> That's the greatest reward, we have to keep ourselves in check and not take it for granted!


 
I agree. I love the flexibility of being the owner/boss.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

To look at your friends with degrees and your potential career as a painters/business owner isn't exactly apples to apples. 

At the moment I have a teaching degree. The pay scale for teachers with my credentials make 52-79K per year depending on your experience. 

As you are saying...."I can make more than that". 

Sure you can...BUT.....

What lifestyle do you want? 

You will marry your business. It runs in your veins 24-7. The risk at any given point is you can be unemployable. 

I'm enjoying being self employed, but let me tell you. My friends who got that gov't job many years ago are reaping the benefits. They are working less and making more. Company golf tournaments, paid holidays, swag, business travel, perks....they are chilled about retirement and most are looking to retire in their 50's. 

As a teacher, my plan is to make less sure, but I look forward to not working my summers, Christmas holidays and Easter. Job security for the rest of my life. With a family and other things I want to my energies into, I will welcome the change of pace and just do 'one' things for awhile. 

My wife has one of those gov't jobs. She works a hell of a lot less than me and loves what she does. 

Back to marrying your job....you have to go in hook, line, and sinker to make the money. You have to enjoy it....all of it. 

One last thing.....this place is a great resource. Best I can offer there is 'get involved', state your opinion, there is a lot of experience that will surely tell you if you are doing it wrong....learn from that...because you will also get sound advise on doing it right. 

Best.



ps...If you didn't figure it already, I just made up the beer story to say 'its all perspective'.


----------



## Westview

Paint and Hammer said:


> To look at your friends with degrees and your potential career as a painters/business owner isn't exactly apples to apples.
> 
> At the moment I have a teaching degree. The pay scale for teachers with my credentials make 52-79K per year depending on your experience.
> 
> As you are saying...."I can make more than that".
> 
> Sure you can...BUT.....
> 
> What lifestyle do you want?
> 
> You will marry your business. It runs in your veins 24-7. The risk at any given point is you can be unemployable.
> 
> I'm enjoying being self employed, but let me tell you. My friends who got that gov't job many years ago are reaping the benefits. They are working less and making more. Company golf tournaments, paid holidays, swag, business travel, perks....they are chilled about retirement and most are looking to retire in their 50's.
> 
> As a teacher, my plan is to make less sure, but I look forward to not working my summers, Christmas holidays and Easter. Job security for the rest of my life. With a family and other things I want to my energies into, I will welcome the change of pace and just do 'one' things for awhile.
> 
> My wife has one of those gov't jobs. She works a hell of a lot less than me and loves what she does.
> 
> Back to marrying your job....you have to go in hook, line, and sinker to make the money. You have to enjoy it....all of it.
> 
> One last thing.....this place is a great resource. Best I can offer there is 'get involved', state your opinion, there is a lot of experience that will surely tell you if you are doing it wrong....learn from that...because you will also get sound advise on doing it right.
> 
> Best.
> 
> 
> 
> ps...If you didn't figure it already, I just made up the beer story to say 'its all perspective'.


 
I can appreciate your side of the argument. Working for the government and teaching does provide security. My mother was a teacher and father was the director of my school board. My dad used to be the one that cancled school when there was a snow storm. :thumbsup: 

I've worked for the feds in the past and found it very boring. Not my thing at all. I just can't stand having a boss and I don't play well with others. Everyone is different. I think retirement is a big issue for a lot of people as pensions seem to be non existant in the private sector, however, the private sector offers more room for upward movement and greater income.


----------



## Westview

Paint and Hammer said:


> To look at your friends with degrees and your potential career as a painters/business owner isn't exactly apples to apples.
> 
> At the moment I have a teaching degree. The pay scale for teachers with my credentials make 52-79K per year depending on your experience.
> 
> As you are saying...."I can make more than that".
> 
> Sure you can...BUT.....
> 
> What lifestyle do you want?
> 
> You will marry your business. It runs in your veins 24-7. The risk at any given point is you can be unemployable.
> 
> I'm enjoying being self employed, but let me tell you. My friends who got that gov't job many years ago are reaping the benefits. They are working less and making more. Company golf tournaments, paid holidays, swag, business travel, perks....they are chilled about retirement and most are looking to retire in their 50's.
> 
> As a teacher, my plan is to make less sure, but I look forward to not working my summers, Christmas holidays and Easter. Job security for the rest of my life. With a family and other things I want to my energies into, I will welcome the change of pace and just do 'one' things for awhile.
> 
> My wife has one of those gov't jobs. She works a hell of a lot less than me and loves what she does.
> 
> Back to marrying your job....you have to go in hook, line, and sinker to make the money. You have to enjoy it....all of it.
> 
> One last thing.....this place is a great resource. Best I can offer there is 'get involved', state your opinion, there is a lot of experience that will surely tell you if you are doing it wrong....learn from that...because you will also get sound advise on doing it right.
> 
> Best.
> 
> 
> 
> ps...If you didn't figure it already, I just made up the beer story to say 'its all perspective'.


 
Again...you make a solid point. Cheers.


----------



## vermontpainter

As you get better at running your business...meaning a better painter, a better crew, better processes, better results...don't charge less to be competitive. People get all desperate in the beginning, gotta get work at any cost, that they sometimes make a bed of pricing that they will be stuck lying in with great difficulty making it more comfortable in the future. 

For instance, if you buy a sprayer, or pressure washer or any kind of equipment that increases output and resulting quality, at a much faster rate, you need to charge more. 

Same with equipment upgrades that increase output (volume and quality).

The painting business really isnt as complicated or confusing as it is sometimes made out to be. 

Its really a simple matter of input and output. The more you put in, the more you get out. Just being a great painter is not always sufficient to success in business. 

People don't really need Picasso to paint their house. 

They do need you to:

Show up on time for estimate and job
Be honest and responsible in assessment and pricing
Schedule well
Deliver as promised (maybe a hair over the line) and back it up

Everything in between is open to your ingenuity and willingness to explore. Some people get very set in their ways of doing things, as the market completely changes around their firmly entrenched heels. 

Others spend as much time learning their demographic and local market as they do painting or even running their jobs. 

It is what you make of it. The reward is always commensurate with the risk. 

On another note, Ottawa is a cool place. I have friends in little Aylmer. Love seeing Tim Horton on every corner. Winterlude is awesome as well.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Westview

vermontpainter said:


> As you get better at running your business...meaning a better painter, a better crew, better processes, better results...don't charge less to be competitive. People get all desperate in the beginning, gotta get work at any cost, that they sometimes make a bed of pricing that they will be stuck lying in with great difficulty making it more comfortable in the future.
> 
> For instance, if you buy a sprayer, or pressure washer or any kind of equipment that increases output and resulting quality, at a much faster rate, you need to charge more.
> 
> Same with equipment upgrades that increase output (volume and quality).
> 
> The painting business really isnt as complicated or confusing as it is sometimes made out to be.
> 
> Its really a simple matter of input and output. The more you put in, the more you get out. Just being a great painter is not always sufficient to success in business.
> 
> People don't really need Picasso to paint their house.
> 
> They do need you to:
> 
> Show up on time for estimate and job
> Be honest and responsible in assessment and pricing
> Schedule well
> Deliver as promised (maybe a hair over the line) and back it up
> 
> Everything in between is open to your ingenuity and willingness to explore. Some people get very set in their ways of doing things, as the market completely changes around their firmly entrenched heels.
> 
> Others spend as much time learning their demographic and local market as they do painting or even running their jobs.
> 
> It is what you make of it. The reward is always commensurate with the risk.
> 
> On another note, Ottawa is a cool place. I have friends in little Aylmer. Love seeing Tim Horton on every corner. Winterlude is awesome as well.
> 
> Good luck to you.


Thank you for your input. Great info! I have a lot to learn that's for sure. 
Aylmer is close by on the Quebec side. I caught the tail end of Winterlude this year....it's great event.


----------



## RH

Aaron -
There are many aspect to running a successful business. There are the obvious biggies like being honest, attending to the paper work, being good at applying your chosen products, etc.. However, the one thing that consistently comes up when I hear complaints about my competition, or other contractors, it is their failure to communicate with the client. Either it's not returning calls ASAP, getting out to do the bid in a timely manner, not calling to say they are running late, whatever - you get the idea. If I would say there is one thing to attend to in order to make yourself stand out and earn the appreciation of your customers it's to always remember to value their time as much as you value your own and *never* take them for granted. 
Dan


----------



## Westview

researchhound said:


> Aaron -
> There are many aspect to running a successful business. There are the obvious biggies like being honest, attending to the paper work, being good at applying your chosen products, etc.. However, the one thing that consistently comes up when I hear complaints about my competition, or other contractors, it is their failure to communicate with the client. Either it's not returning calls ASAP, getting out to do the bid in a timely manner, not calling to say they are running late, whatever - you get the idea. If I would say there is one thing to attend to in order to make yourself stand out and earn the appreciation of your customers it's to always remember to value their time as much as you value your own and *never* take them for granted.
> Dan


Thank you Dan. Great advice.


----------



## Mod Paint Works

Such a good thread! I cant tell you how much I've learned from this site alone. Its valuable.
The bottom line has been mentioned many times. Its about loving what you do, showing commitment and being honest. Know your numbers and understand you may not make much money sometimes, but you learn from it.
I love my job and cant imagine doing anything else. Good luck out there!


----------



## NEPS.US

Will Tambasco(plainpainter) please reply to this thread!!!!!! I'm sick of waiting!


----------



## pacificpainters.com

Woodland said:


> I am the weathiest person I know. And it all boils down to my 6 yr old son. He is my wealth and the greastest gift GOD could ever give me. With that, I am 100% content. Other than that, I work, my house is payed off and I can pay my bills.


Well said mate, You are a legend!

I live in a place where painters make between $1US and $2.50US per hour. The best I have heard someone make is a guy who was supervising painting teams for a large construction company and he was making around $4US per hour. That is exceptionally rare.

But these people never complain, they are happy, contented and never seem to stress. Family is important here and your children are your investment into your retirement, no retirement homes in the Pacific.

I have learned that wealth is all about perspective I think. 

I think times are going to get harder, no, we all *KNOW* times are going to get harder. I think the only way to survive them is perspective.

Woodland, I am touched that you said your 6 year old son is the greatest gift God could ever give you. I had a 6 year old son once but he is gone now... he is now 16 and a very different person. The 6 year old version is gone forever so enjoy it mate, they soon get pimples and try to out smart you.

I have digressed off painting but we all do this trade to provide for the people we love. So in a way we are still talking about painting.


----------



## RH

pacificpainters.com said:


> Well said mate, You are a legend!
> 
> I live in a place where painters make between $1US and $2.50US per hour. The best I have heard someone make is a guy who was supervising painting teams for a large construction company and he was making around $4US per hour. That is exceptionally rare.
> 
> But these people never complain, they are happy, contented and never seem to stress. Family is important here and your children are your investment into your retirement, no retirement homes in the Pacific.
> 
> I have learned that wealth is all about perspective I think.
> 
> I think times are going to get harder, no, we all *KNOW* times are going to get harder. I think the only way to survive them is perspective.
> 
> Woodland, I am touched that you said your 6 year old son is the greatest gift God could ever give you. I had a 6 year old son once but he is gone now... he is now 16 and a very different person. The 6 year old version is gone forever so enjoy it mate, they soon get pimples and try to out smart you.
> 
> I have digressed off painting but we all do this trade to provide for the people we love. So in a way we are still talking about painting.



Michael - 
We have a twenty-six year old. Take heart that eventually they get past being sixteen and come around a bit closer (at least in their attitude towards the parents) to the 6 year old again. Now we're really fftopic:. Sorry.


----------



## plainpainter

NEPS.US said:


> Will Tambasco(plainpainter) please reply to this thread!!!!!! I'm sick of waiting!


I didn't want to - but here goes. If you are anything resembling a legit contractor with all the overhead, your taxable earnings will be about 30% of gross sales. 

So let's say you are an owner operator with some part time help and are able to do $100,000 in sales - your taxable earnings {salary plus net profit} will be roughly $30,000. 

Let's say you want a $100,000 salary - you'll need to gross $333,333 in sales in order to do so. And this requires you to still be in the bucket doing work along with your crew getting paid for your time to do so. Once you transition to just owner - I'd say your percentage will drop to about 20%. So if you wanted to make $100,000 - now you'll need to gross $500,000 in sales.

How you gross that much in sales is up to you. Did I do good, Chris?


----------



## plainpainter

Westview said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Over the past few months, I have began to realise you make way more money owning a business then you do working for someone else. A lot of my friends with university degrees are sitting at around $40 000 - $70 000 per year and would struggle to go beyond that. I live in Ottawa which is primarily made up of government workers. It’s a great stable job with benefits, but most cap out at around $70 000.
> I enjoy painting. I’ve always been the type that likes instant gratification and physical work. Seeing a space change so fast with a coat of paint, gives me that instant gratification feeling.


You go to work for 70k, and the only overhead you need to worry about is the investment into your car to get to work and gas to fill it up. Not to mention if these are decent jobs - most of your benefits don't come out of your salary, like they would when you own a company. You'd probably need to do 500k in sales before you had the same purchasing power of a 70k desk job with all the bene's, fringe benefitis, medical insurance, and of course company matching in your retirement plan.


----------



## Westview

plainpainter said:


> You go to work for 70k, and the only overhead you need to worry about is the investment into your car to get to work and gas to fill it up. Not to mention if these are decent jobs - most of your benefits don't come out of your salary, like they would when you own a company. You'd probably need to do 500k in sales before you had the same purchasing power of a 70k desk job with all the bene's, fringe benefitis, medical insurance, and of course company matching in your retirement plan.


That's questionable. Yes...people with gov jobs do pay into their benefits. $500k in sales to get the same purchasing power of a 70k desk job? LOL. I think you're a little off.


----------



## DeanV

plainpainter said:


> I didn't want to - but here goes. If you are anything resembling a legit contractor with all the overhead, your taxable earnings will be about 30% of gross sales.
> 
> So let's say you are an owner operator with some part time help and are able to do $100,000 in sales - your taxable earnings {salary plus net profit} will be roughly $30,000.
> 
> Let's say you want a $100,000 salary - you'll need to gross $333,333 in sales in order to do so. And this requires you to still be in the bucket doing work along with your crew getting paid for your time to do so. Once you transition to just owner - I'd say your percentage will drop to about 20%. So if you wanted to make $100,000 - now you'll need to gross $500,000 in sales.
> 
> How you gross that much in sales is up to you. Did I do good, Chris?


Base on my real world numbers, I would say example one is low, example 2 is close, example 3 is yet unattained. For example 2, 30% in the bucket average.


----------



## One Coat Coverage

The sky is the limit when you own your own business. When you have a 9-5, you have to wait around for a promotion.


----------



## Wrightpaint

It’s definitely possible. I got 2 painted and clear $345,000 a year. Trying to scale up now.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Wrightpaint said:


> It’s definitely possible. I got 2 painted and clear $345,000 a year. Trying to scale up now.


Typically, forum members are urged to make their first post introductory, telling us a little about yourself.

The second post is then used to resurrect 10 year old threads to boast about your income.

Welcome to PaintTalk.


----------



## Vylum

the difference for me was i stopped doing favours for people who lived in $650,000 houses and started charging for everything i could without being petty and took some chances with being too high on a price. 

getting over the social pressure of being too high on a price can make all the difference. i enjoy the day WAY more when im making bank, money matters.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Typically, forum members are urged to make their first post introductory, telling us a little about yourself.
> 
> The second post is then used to resurrect 10 year old threads to boast about your income.
> 
> Welcome to PaintTalk.


Got 2 of what painted is the question! Tell me more!


----------



## PicturePerfectWisco

plainpainter said:


> I didn't want to - but here goes. If you are anything resembling a legit contractor with all the overhead, your taxable earnings will be about 30% of gross sales.
> 
> So let's say you are an owner operator with some part time help and are able to do $100,000 in sales - your taxable earnings {salary plus net profit} will be roughly $30,000.
> 
> Let's say you want a $100,000 salary - you'll need to gross $333,333 in sales in order to do so. And this requires you to still be in the bucket doing work along with your crew getting paid for your time to do so. Once you transition to just owner - I'd say your percentage will drop to about 20%. So if you wanted to make $100,000 - now you'll need to gross $500,000 in sales.
> 
> How you gross that much in sales is up to you. Did I do good, Chris?


This sounds close to right for a general rule of thumb. However, over the last two years I have made 60% net doing all of the work myself. I also only take lucrative projects with higher margins. For example, this year I have done close to 40 cedar trim jobs that average $1500 for 2-3 gallons of Woodscapes and take 12-14 hours. I also don't advertise or do any spraying, so that cut's costs a lot. By sticking to only these cedar trim jobs, decks, and interior residential repaints I've kept my margins high by not relying on commercial or rental projects that require a lot of product for lower rates. It took me a lot of years to fine tune my business and practices to get to this point, but it can be done. Just my two cents.


----------

